# second coming of drop tine



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

saw this deer in the back yard (no hunting in the metro park ) at the beginning of the rut. He returned on the 6th to indulge in my corn pile. This video is shot from my dining room window. The buck is 30 yards away. 
enjoy!
http://s23.photobucket.com/albums/b393/esoxhunter/?action=view&current=P1000636.flv


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Thats sweet.You need to build one of those antler catchers and maybe when he feeds on the corn in late january you might get lucky.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Sweet video! That is an awesome buck. I wish he lived in my back yard!

CG


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

That is a great buck. It must be nice to be able to watch that right in your back yard. What metro park are you referring too?...Blacklick? I used to run through there during college and used to see a bunch of big bucks.


----------



## chase845 (Nov 2, 2005)

Nice video. That sucks so bad though. Try putting a trail of corn from your house to the nearest place you can hunt.


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

That was to cool does he come by often? Looks like he was real fond of that corn. Hopes he makes it thru to next season so we can see part three...


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I like the sound of part 3. The only thing I can film in my backyard is the neighborhood squirrel who I like to call "Nuts."


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

How close is that guy to your property line? Depending on the municipality....you could be good to go.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

It's funny some people have hunted all their lives and have never seen a buck with a drop tine, and you have one in your back yard! Thats cool!


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Big Joshy said:


> It's funny some people have hunted all their lives and have never seen a buck with a drop tine, and you have one in your back yard! Thats cool!


I have shot one with a small drop tine but a few years ago I had a beauty on my place that survived the one season when I was chasing him. I had spotted him a couple of times throughout the early summer and had hopes of meeting up with him that fall. I was really bummed to come home in July one day to find him dead in the ditch right in front of my house. Hopefully this one does not meet that fate. He would make a great trophy for someone.


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

I have never looked into the legality of shooting a deer on my property here in Reynoldsburg, but with all I know about this town's other ordinances, I'm probably not even allowed to OWN a bow here. 
Most of my neighbors take precautions to keep deer off of their property, and here I am putting out Trophy Rocks and dumping corn almost every night. I have even been known to put a little scent out as well


----------

